# used mathews switchback?????



## tjays

I have the oppurnity to buy a used mathews switchback for $325. The bow is two years old. How do I adjust the length, it has a 28 inch draw do I replace the cam's? The weight is listed as 60lb on the limbs is the weight adjustable or 60lb the max. The owner dosnt have a lot of info about the bow but it looks to be in mint condition and it feels much better then my old browning.


----------



## StumpJumper

Good Deal!

You will need to replace the cam for a draw adjustment. I think if it says 60 lbs that is probably max, but I thought they were a 60-70lb bow, maybe they made a 50-60 too I dunno for sure.

Regardless, 60 is all you need and you'll love it! Well, I love mine anyways and I think 99% of Switchy owners love theirs too. It's one of the best hunting bows there is!!!


----------



## Falk

They are a fine shooting bow. They come in 50 to 60 or 60 to 70 lbs. That is a very good price.


----------



## tjays

When I replace the cam for a shorter draw lenght will the overall lbs stay the same. This bow also comes with a drop away rest and a very good fiber sight. I am in the market to replace my old browning and to be honest I am not very informed on with these new high tech bows.


----------



## KalamazooKid

One of the best shooters Mathews has ever made. I love mine. If listed as a 60 lb bow, that's the max. You do have to switch out the cam to change draw length. Sounds like a good deal with the extras - go for it and don't look back!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StumpJumper

Wow I thought it was a good deal for a bare bow.. it's a helluva deal man don't even hesitate!


----------



## sullyxlh

Correct Mathews are marked with the MAX poundage for the limbs
Also
Swap'n out the cams does not affect the draw weight just the length.

Even at that price,you'll still be ahead after you get a new cam and have it set up
You can find cams for about $30 all day long on ArcheryTalk and you can sell yours to offset the cost if need be.


----------



## tjays

Outstanding, thanks for the info I will pick it up on Monday. Look like the old Browning will retire to the wall or be a good fishing bow.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Bought my switchback xt in 2008. Best bow I have owned.


----------



## Firefighter

Great price on a great bow!

IMO, the 3rd best hunting bow Mathews ever made.


----------

